# Brake calipers paint - Recommendation?



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

Hi All 

Any recommendation for brake calipers paint, my calipers are bit rusty so just wanted to give them a fresh look as I bought new 5 spoke wheels and discs and calipers will be quiet prominent now. Also Spray or brush? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

I just used the Halfords Hitemp rattle can ones and they came out really nicely. A good few coats of that, then some Hitemp clear on top and baked them in the oven for a few hours to cure them.

I've seen people use the Hammerite tins with a paint brush to good effect too.


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't think I will be able to take them off because of my technical skills, anything that does not require backing?


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Hammerite smooth and a brush.

Clean the calipers up first with a wire brush and give them a wipe down with IPA or similar


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

What is IPA?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I used hammerite . Takes a few coats and a while to dry but came out ace . I used wire brush and brake cleaner


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

Just ordered 2 250ml cans of hammerlite black for calipers and silver for drums which are quite rusty too.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

IPA = Isopropyl Alcohol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Does anyone think Hammerrite has changed?? mines hasn't lasted well at all


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

I use Hammerite, as said before, give your calipers a good clean up with a wire brush, wipe down with IPA, apply 1st coat of Hammerite with a brush, let to dry (or use a heatgun/hairdryer to help it a long) apply a 2nd coat, let to dry and you're done


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> Does anyone think Hammerrite has changed?? mines hasn't lasted well at all


IIRC they have changed the mix recently.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> IIRC they have changed the mix recently.


:thumb:

Nightmare


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

Ahhh I ordered 2 tins already!


----------

